# New to riding. Which boots?



## hannah88811 (30 July 2017)

I am new to riding and horses to be honest, up until 3 weeks ago I had a fear but that's another story. 

So I've had my third riding lesson today and absolutely love it and am looking at purchasing some riding boots. I am currently wearing a pair of wellies that aren't very comfy. I've googled and researched a bit and have decided I would like some long boots. I quite like the look of the Toggi Canyon boots and the Just Togs Madison Country boots. 

Has anyone any experience of these and are they long lasting? The Toggi ones are the dearer of the two at nearly twice the price but don't mind investing in them if they're going to be the better out of the two. 

Thanks


----------



## be positive (30 July 2017)

I don't like the current trend for riding in these country boots they are just a step up from wellies being duel purpose walking boots that are more of a fashion statement than anything else, they are not really designed to ride in and for a novice rider will not allow you to get a good feel, it would be better to buy a good pair of short boots and chaps or gaiters which will allow a closer less restricted feel while you develop your seat and leg position, far better value for a beginner and you can then save for some proper long boots if you really get the bug.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (30 July 2017)

I wouldn't buy either of those specifically for riding. They're country boots not riding boots and although you can ride in them it's not what they're designed for. You really need something that is designed for riding and that has a more fitted shape to your calf and ankle that gives you support and closer contact. 

For example something like this

https://www.derbyhouse.co.uk/toggi-cartwright-riding-boot

Or this 

http://www.redpostequestrian.co.uk/...non-insulated-womens-boots---waxed-black.aspx

Or you could have short leather paddock boots with a leather or faux leather or leather half chap or gaiter. It's a bit cheaper. Sometimes these are better because long boots can be harder to fit comfortably. I'd recommend trying on different brands before buying to see how they fit.


----------



## Pinkvboots (30 July 2017)

I agree with both posters above country boots are not great for riding I love mine but never ride in them I always change into proper riding boots, don't know how much you want to spend but I love my long mountain horse high riders not the cheapest but worth it in my opinion, I would go into a shop with a good selection and try some long riding boots and try short boots and chaps and see what you prefer and feel comfortable in.


----------



## Kayles (30 July 2017)

Toggi Calgary. Great for wider calfs too


----------



## Surbie (31 July 2017)

I can't wear long boots easily thanks to my ridiculously wide calves, so it's short boots and chaps for me. To be honest they give me a better feel/connection with my horse than any of the long boots I used to wear. 

I have 2 pairs of jodhpur boots - one are proper shiny riding boots that are hell to walk anywhere in, and one pair of Chelsea style safety boots that are comfy and I use around the yard all the time. I ride in both.


----------



## meesha (31 July 2017)

Kanyon gorse x rider, still a dual purpose boot but more of a riding one. V comfy not bulky, waterproof, comes in standard and wide. Have fun!


----------



## hannah88811 (31 July 2017)

Thank you all. I shall have another look online as unfortunately we only have one shop with very limited amount of boots to try that's anywhere near where I live.

Is there anything specific I need to be looking for in a boot, thin soles etc? I know there has to be a heel and obviously comfortable but I know nothing about riding or boots, yet, so am relying on your expertise.


----------



## Amye (31 July 2017)

If you've just started riding I'd get yourself some jod boots and chaps - that's what I learnt to ride in and I find easiest to ride in. If you get some specific riding boots they should have all the requirements you need - small heel and non-grippy sole. 

My OH started riding 18 months ago and I bought him his job boots from a tack sale for £1  He's looking at getting some better ones now he's into it a bit more


----------



## Sussexbythesea (1 August 2017)

I tend to buy more expensive brands such as Ariat because I use them a lot but I started out more along these lines. I can't vouch for fit or durability of the boots though. I've had shires half chaps before and they were good. Also have some synthetic from Just Chaps which are also good. 

http://www.sportsdirect.com/requisi...MImOeIl8e11QIVhLDtCh3YRQ-5EAQYASABEgKazfD_BwE

https://harryhall.com/recife-waxy-l...MI54WZ68e11QIVTb7tCh2-owk3EAQYBCABEgJG1_D_BwE

https://www.rideaway.co.uk/shires-synthetic-half-chaps?sku=987520&_$ja=tsid:%7Ccid:729098523%7Cagid:39747868273%7Ctidla-286484755596%7Ccrid:169925566285%7Cnw:g%7Crnd:7167650392679358060%7Cdvc:m%7Cadp:1o3&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI0sXDwMi11QIVhbDtCh27BwUxEAQYAyABEgKJwPD_BwE

http://www.justchaps.com/half-chaps/all-purpose-neoprene-brown.html


----------



## cobsarefab (1 August 2017)

I've got a pair of Dublin short boots which are super comfortable and are great for me.


----------



## Widgeon (1 August 2017)

Another vote for short boots and chaps - I have a pair of Mountain Horse safety boots (they didn't cost me this when I bought mine a decade ago!) and they have lasted for literally years and years. So long as you wash them off, they appear to be resistant to muck, wee, and all other forms of horse related gunk, with the bonus that when your foot gets trodden on you won't feel it...

https://www.equiflairsaddlery.com/j...MIj7ykvue11QIVzb3tCh1znAwMEAQYAiABEgIhRfD_BwE

They also don't split in the same way that longer boots tend to.


----------



## hannah88811 (1 August 2017)

Thanks everyone. Do you think they need to be leather? I don't want to buy a pair of synthetic ones if they're going to fall apart after a few weeks but I don't want to buy an expensive pair either if they're not necessarily needed.


----------



## Pinkvboots (1 August 2017)

I would try to get leather ones I think they will last longer and definitely look and feel nicer, a friend of mine bought some synthetic longs boots just for shows and after 2 times wearing them they split and fell apart.


----------



## Amye (1 August 2017)

hannah88811 said:



			Thanks everyone. Do you think they need to be leather? I don't want to buy a pair of synthetic ones if they're going to fall apart after a few weeks but I don't want to buy an expensive pair either if they're not necessarily needed.
		
Click to expand...

I've had leather and synthetic short boots and the leather ones do tend to last longer. However, the synthetic ones have never fallen apart straight away and have always lasted long enough to make me not feel I wasted money on them.


----------



## GirlFriday (8 August 2017)

TBH if you're new to riding I'd prioritise getting a comfy hat first. RS/tail riding places' hats have varying standards of 'care' and I'd be really surprised if anywhere managed to bin them every time a client dropped one.

Getting something properly fitted (and that doesn't have other sweaty heads in!) is probably more important than a fancy pair of boots.


----------



## hannah88811 (8 August 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			TBH if you're new to riding I'd prioritise getting a comfy hat first. RS/tail riding places' hats have varying standards of 'care' and I'd be really surprised if anywhere managed to bin them every time a client dropped one.

Getting something properly fitted (and that doesn't have other sweaty heads in!) is probably more important than a fancy pair of boots.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your concern but I have already got a hat sorted. It was top of my list as yes I agree a hat is more important than boots


----------



## GirlFriday (8 August 2017)

Oh, you've got the bug quick then 

Enjoy boot shopping- you can often try on at the trade stands around major horse shows which might be handy if you feel like combining the trip for shopping/spectating 
xx


----------



## hannah88811 (8 August 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			Oh, you've got the bug quick then 

Enjoy boot shopping- you can often try on at the trade stands around major horse shows which might be handy if you feel like combining the trip for shopping/spectating 
xx
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh horse shows with a chance of shopping too, sounds great! Where do I find out what major shows are coming up soon?

Yes I immediately fell for horse riding, it feels so natural, I wish I'd started years ago. 

xx


----------



## hannah88811 (8 August 2017)

hannah88811 said:



			Ooooh horse shows with a chance of shopping too, sounds great! Where do I find out what major shows are coming up soon?

Yes I immediately fell for horse riding, it feels so natural, I wish I'd started years ago. 

xx
		
Click to expand...

I've just seen Burghley is my closest so may see if I can get the Friday off work to go


----------



## cobsarefab (8 August 2017)

I got some great boots at go outdoors for a reasonable price so I'd say look there as well.


----------



## be positive (8 August 2017)

hannah88811 said:



			I've just seen Burghley is my closest so may see if I can get the Friday off work to go 

Click to expand...

A good day out, loads of shopping, plenty to see but don't forget the main jumping is Sat for xc and Sun for SJ, there will be dressage to watch and various lower level competitions going on on the Friday, it will also be less busy so easier to do what you want.


----------



## hannah88811 (8 August 2017)

be positive said:



			A good day out, loads of shopping, plenty to see but don't forget the main jumping is Sat for xc and Sun for SJ, there will be dressage to watch and various lower level competitions going on on the Friday, it will also be less busy so easier to do what you want.
		
Click to expand...

I've chosen Friday particularly to watch the dressage (and the fact it won't be as busy). I think it's fascinating. Would love to be able to be that skilled a rider!


----------



## hannah88811 (9 August 2017)

Well I ordered a pair of Dublin boots from online and they have been delivered today. I am very disappointed as the right boot is too big and the left boot is too small! I have never had this issue before with any other shoes / boots etc. To be honest I am not 100% on the quality of them either, they look very cheap (which I know they weren't the most expensive but they're supposed to be leather so expected better). So I will be returning them, thankfully free returns. I have found a pair of Ariat's in the sale so I think I might go for them instead. Does anyone own a pair of these? What are the sizes like?

http://www.saddlery.biz/ariat-women...MIuabEwqjK1QIVTRDTCh20RQhjEAQYASABEgIgmvD_BwE


----------



## cobsarefab (9 August 2017)

hannah88811 said:



			Well I ordered a pair of Dublin boots from online and they have been delivered today. I am very disappointed as the right boot is too big and the left boot is too small! I have never had this issue before with any other shoes / boots etc. To be honest I am not 100% on the quality of them either, they look very cheap (which I know they weren't the most expensive but they're supposed to be leather so expected better). So I will be returning them, thankfully free returns. I have found a pair of Ariat's in the sale so I think I might go for them instead. Does anyone own a pair of these? What are the sizes like?

http://www.saddlery.biz/ariat-women...MIuabEwqjK1QIVTRDTCh20RQhjEAQYASABEgIgmvD_BwE

Click to expand...

Where did you order them from I bought the pair of Dublins I use now in a shop and they are brilliant. I'd look in shops because that is a really good brand of boot and I'd be surprised if it wasn't something to do with whatever sight you brought them through.


----------



## hannah88811 (9 August 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			Where did you order them from I bought the pair of Dublins I use now in a shop and they are brilliant. I'd look in shops because that is a really good brand of boot and I'd be surprised if it wasn't something to do with whatever sight you brought them through.
		
Click to expand...

I bought them from Derby House. Unfortunately I only have one shop nearby that sells boots and they only have 3 jodhpur types that I have tried on and I didn't like them for various reasons. I was very shocked as I thought the Dublins were going to be great but my daughter's ones I bought from Go Outdoors are of better quality. I honestly thought they were 2 different sizes too with them being so different in size


----------



## hannah88811 (15 August 2017)

Well I opted for the Ariat's in the end and they arrived yesterday. They are so comfy and the quality is amazing, I am glad I opted for a more expensive brand. I am just hoping they are as nice to ride in as they were to walk around the house in last night!


----------



## Mimi2502 (16 August 2017)

I have ariat boots for Riding: http://www.ariat.com/gb/en/HRTG_III...TG__III__ZIP__H20__W__FOO_color=BLACK#start=1 

And the windermere boots for stable duties: http://www.ariat.com/gb/en/COUNTRY_...__W__FOO_color=CHOCOLATE#q=windermere&start=2 

I tried once to ride in "country" style boots in the school, I gave in pretty quickly and rode without stirrups because the boots were useless.


----------

